# feeling weird in your body



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

hopefully someone will post to this thread,thanks rouge bullies for commenting on my last one. Was wondering if anyone ever feels weird or "stuck" in their body, I always get this weird sensation that I want to be able to see myself like I would see my mom or boyfriend etc.. Like I just want the hell outta my body! or why the hell I'm in it. I was telling my sister not to long ago ,who also suffers from d/p that I felt trapped in my body ,and she said Lindsay you are your body, Made sense just don't feel that way. As we all know these thing are very hard to explain I'm struggling pretty bad with this, so I would love to hear if anyone suffers in the same way?? Or maybe some advice?? Today just seems bad, thank you very much for reading. God BLess


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

lindsayloo said:


> hopefully someone will post to this thread,thanks rouge bullies for commenting on my last one. Was wondering if anyone ever feels weird or "stuck" in their body, I always get this weird sensation that I want to be able to see myself like I would see my mom or boyfriend etc.. Like I just want the hell outta my body! or why the hell I'm in it. I was telling my sister not to long ago ,who also suffers from d/p that I felt trapped in my body ,and she said Lindsay you are your body, Made sense just don't feel that way. As we all know these thing are very hard to explain I'm struggling pretty bad with this, so I would love to hear if anyone suffers in the same way?? Or maybe some advice?? Today just seems bad, thank you very much for reading. God BLess


Yep, that is a major symptom of DP. I feel more connected with meds.

-zach


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Its like i'm crawling under my skin. A lot of ways its like i'm a floating head. Anxiety kind of makes you want to jump out almost. When mine was the worst it seemed like I wanted to lift up out of myself... I dunno. Whatever it is it makes me uneasy and uncomfortable. I don't even really like to stand up or walk around a lot of the time. I'm sure anything you can do to lower adrenaline/anxiety could help.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah I feel like that. Its all a normal part of DP. I think almost everyone gets that way.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks very much guys!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

lindsayloo said:


> thanks very much guys!


 We probably just gave you a lot of relief lol

I remember when i first found out that i actually had DP and i was not going crazy like i thought i was.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I know exactly what you're saying.

Tell me if this sounds familiar to you. Like thoughts that bother you or crossed your mind.

Trapped inside your head
Feeling uncomfortable looking through your eyes
The concept of 'I' or 'me' just seems weird to you
It bothers you that you see other people but not yourself ( that one is hard to explain ) 
Everybody sees things in a first person view, and they view other people in a 3rd person view
Something about 'you being' seems wrong
You almost feel trapped in a meat suit
You wonder " why am I in this body? "

There are a ton more. But, maybe naming some of these will let you know you're not alone in those thoughts.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

Daniel c. 
Ah wow you pretty much nailed it to a t. Everything you said is exactly how I feel. Its like once you feel this way.. how could it possibly ever go away, but I still hold hope. Its very hard at times, thanks for your post, All you guys I really appreciate it.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> Daniel c.
> Ah wow you pretty much nailed it to a t. Everything you said is exactly how I feel. Its like once you feel this way.. how could it possibly ever go away, but I still hold hope. Its very hard at times, thanks for your post, All you guys I really appreciate it.


Yeah, at times when it's bad I think " wow, now that this thought has been in my head, it's never going to leave. It scarred me for life " I pray that's not true...

Although, I will have pockets of light where everything will be okay and I'll be normal again ( doesn't last for more than 5 minutes though. )

You should message me sometime. Sounds like we have a lot in common.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

BlueTank said:


> Its like i'm crawling under my skin.


It's like someone's been listening to too much Linkin Park!!!


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Zee Deveel said:


> It's like someone's been listening to too much Linkin Park!!!


lol yeah


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

lindsayloo said:


> hopefully someone will post to this thread,thanks rouge bullies for commenting on my last one. Was wondering if anyone ever feels weird or "stuck" in their body, I always get this weird sensation that I want to be able to see myself like I would see my mom or boyfriend etc.. Like I just want the hell outta my body! or why the hell I'm in it. I was telling my sister not to long ago ,who also suffers from d/p that I felt trapped in my body ,and she said Lindsay you are your body, Made sense just don't feel that way. As we all know these thing are very hard to explain I'm struggling pretty bad with this, so I would love to hear if anyone suffers in the same way?? Or maybe some advice?? Today just seems bad, thank you very much for reading. God BLess


I get like that. Luckily it is not constant for me. 
Ranges from my voice sounding like it doesn't belong to me to a POV change looking on from above. Courtesy of our mutual friend DP


----------

